
Is Line Editing a Lost Art? - acsillag
https://lithub.com/is-line-editing-a-lost-art/
======
scarmig
And to think I was expecting a paean to ed...

~~~
avani
I was too. Not having used ed by necessity since a hilariously bad upgrade
from Solaris 7 to 9 left me without a compiler in ... 2001?, I'd argue that
line editing is most definitely a lost art.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
Oh, come on, a book by a well-known author was released last year [1], there
is a lively Twitter account [2] and... I personally use it almost daily for
some task or another. I wish there was a Ubuntu package for the line mode
browser of yore [3]... though I admit I wouldn't use it almost daily!

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Ed-Mastery-Standard-Unix-
Editor/dp/16...](https://www.amazon.com/Ed-Mastery-Standard-Unix-
Editor/dp/1642350036/)

[2] [https://twitter.com/ed1conf](https://twitter.com/ed1conf)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Mode_Browser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Mode_Browser)

------
dang
The two essays the author mentions but doesn't link to:

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2005/aug/06/featuresreview...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2005/aug/06/featuresreviews.guardianreview1)

[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/feb/11/lost-art-
editi...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2011/feb/11/lost-art-editing-
books-publishing)

------
abathur
I don't think it's a lost art, but it might be a lost profession.

I can't imagine the sequence of events between my current life, and a life as
even a part-time line editor.

------
jscholes
I thought this article was going to be about GNU ed.

